# Any expat in Cikarang jawabarat



## sunflower100

Anyone live in Cikarang?
I need complete info regarding good primary school, and good residence.

Thanks.


----------



## candysprinkles

Well, as far as I know, there's a residential estate named "Lippo Cikarang". It's quite good I think (I have some relatives who live there, I've visited them several times as well).
And just like any other independent township, they have schools there (mostly international school I guess). Their sport and recreational facilities are pretty good too (mall, water park, pool, golf club, etc).


----------



## frendyhoras

Hi , In Bekasi has alot high quality school penabus is one of the good school.


----------



## coblos

I think many of the top 10 schools are located in Jakarta which is near from cikarang.


----------



## carina_z

Hello Sunflower100, do you still live in indonesia/Cikarang? Would love to chat with you.


----------



## altakavir

Hi there all ,
If Any Expats here looking for gathering, want to spend some Quality time hanging out in Lippo Cikarang, please feel free to Contact me, I am free on weekends. 
Altakavir 082368671531
looking for friends to hang out. After working hours or in Weekends.


----------

